# Need advice on running a coffee demo



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have somehow been roped into helping out at a coffee tasting event on Friday this week.

My boss is a very keen coffee enthusiast and since I started here has taken to popping by daily to see what the Brazen is cooking up. We started chatting about a group of like-minded coffee nerds getting together one lunchtime every month or so to try a few new coffees etc.

Somehow this is now a tutorial for 20 people!

Boss is handling the cupping/tasting side of things and I am supposed to be demonstrating some coffee making equipment.

The trouble is, I have spent the last year fine-tuning down to the bare essentials (okay that's a lie) and therefore don't have a huge TSK-style range to show.

Short of bringing in espresso machine/r120 (which I have no intention of doing) - I have...

Brazen

Aeropress

cheap plastic V60

Small French press

Brewista temp kettle

Brewista scales

edit - and a Feldgrind

Any recommendations on running order/how not to look a complete numpty?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

quick ... buy a la pavoni lever and a hand grinder

sorry thats my only idea


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How long do you have ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> How long do you have ?


The doctor wouldn't tell me until I paid his bill


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry - bad joke - 30 mins max


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

2 days .... judgement day is on Friday


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Using the Feldgrind for all the grinding?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Sorry - bad joke - 30 mins max


Start brewing with a long Streep French press 20 minutes


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you put it on periscope?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Using the Feldgrind for all the grinding?


yup - although I can use a Mazzer SJ lookalike deli grinder that we have here, and I could bring my Macap MXD in if I had to.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Start brewing with a long Streep French press 20 minutes


recommended recipe?

I might be able to borrow a 4-6 cup (mine is tiny)


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Can you put it on periscope?


que?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nickdebug said:


> recommended recipe?
> 
> I might be able to borrow a 4-6 cup (mine is tiny)


 @mwjb


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> yup - although I can use a Mazzer SJ lookalike deli grinder that we have here, and I could bring my Macap MXD in if I had to.


Then, maybe stick to the brew methods that will work best with the grind as set for the Brazen? Kick off with the French press, set it steeping (on scales, stating brew weights) then discuss the others whilst it brews?

V60 could just be described & demoed as a dry run, "manual version of the Brazen"?

A quick steep on the AP to show off its versatility & easy clean up?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> recommended recipe?
> 
> I might be able to borrow a 4-6 cup (mine is tiny)


Use the tiny one. Glass, single wall?

18-19:1 brew ratio, coffee in, fill with water just off boil, one NSEW stir & cover without pressing down the plunger or letting it touch the coffee. At 20min skim/pour off the first 30g or so, fit plunger without pressing all the way down & decant carefully without going from canted over to upright, over & over.

If it's steel updose a tad.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

it's a little Andrew james steel one.

Just remembered that I have a 4 cup Sowden which has been gathering dust since the Brazen arrived. Maybe I could stick one of those on before we start.

Now the big question is - same bean for all brew types?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Is the video from Patrick (The Systemic Kid) demo at Rave last year still available. That was an excellent brewed demo


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say stay with the same bean and then people will be able to see the differences between the brew types


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> it's a little Andrew james steel one.
> 
> Just remembered that I have a 4 cup Sowden which has been gathering dust since the Brazen arrived. Maybe I could stick one of those on before we start.


I'd do that with the steel press too, it'll take a lot longer to cool down than a glass one, maybe 16-17:1 brew ratio.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

You need about 40 mins for a Sowden Brew at its best.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Start brewing with a long Streep French press 20 minutes


Is that known as a Meryl?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you want use of your old Acaia and a lido 3 for your demo can send in with Sarah, plus anything else such as thermopen / clever / hario range server / 2nd Brazen ( 20 people, eek) etc give us a shout

John


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers John

I have had a chat with Simon and I think we have it covered now (in a very amateur and utterly shambolic kind of way). Will split into 2 groups which will help.

He has 5 SOs to cup, inc a couple of light and med/dark roasts of the same bean.

Demo the same bean (a Colombian) in Sowden/FP/Brazen/V60/Aeropress - with 3 different grind settings for the Aeropress.

If all else fails then we will have to pop downstairs and order 20 small lattes from Bryony.

You are most welcome to attend if you fancy a mooch over Campden way.

12.30-1.30


----------



## vietnamcoffee (Feb 19, 2016)

I think you should have different kinds of beans and show your audiences the multi-fuctions across # beans of your machines. This is a good way to compare!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well it's Saturday .... How did the demo go? Or are you locked in the stationary cupboard with your lips stapled together


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did it/has it happened? How did it go?


----------

